# Frontosa tankmates?



## sdsimmons (Feb 1, 2009)

I have 5 3inch fronts going into a new 150, what would be some good tankmates for them? currently they live with one neolamprous, a julie, and 2 bichardi , which were temporarily moved to my mbuna tank because they had fry and were a little too aggresive for the small tank (45 gallons) thanks


----------



## frank1rizzo (Mar 14, 2005)

I had a group of jumbo Cyprichromis with my fronts. They went well.

I also had a group of Phenochilus Tanzania (they are from a different lake) but they got along great.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I thought cyps and some of those other fish as well are natural prey for frontosa in the lake?


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

DJRansome said:


> I thought cyps and some of those other fish as well are natural prey for frontosa in the lake?


They are.


----------



## tankmates (Feb 19, 2007)

I have comps (goldhead) in one tank with frontosas, the other frontosa tank has cyrtocara moorii and tropheus as tankmates. Both tanks are very peaceful.


----------



## triscuit (May 6, 2005)

Tang cichlids are expensive and somewhat rare. I wouldn't put any of them in with frontosa because of the risk of predation.

Fronts can and will eat tank mates. They often hunt at night while the other fish are sleeping, so of course it looks like a "peaceful" tank. :wink:


----------



## spilkermicah (Nov 14, 2006)

I have always thought that tropheus duboisi make good tankmates for fronts under 9 inches or so. Depending on your setup the frontosas will most likely take a few years to get to this size. Once they start getting a little bigger you might want to rethink the living situation or the tropheus may become lunch. In my 150g i have had some f1 fronts living in perfect harmony with f2 duboisi for about three years, my dominant male frontosa has been eyeballing some of the smaller tropheus as of late... which makes me a little nervous. If you decide to try some duboisi make sure you get at least a few of them bc they prefer to live in groups. They are from the same lake and are a very fun fish to watch grow up due to the changing colours. The temperament is a big difference from the frontosa but this has never proven to be a big problem in my tank, the frontosas seem to be annoyed more than anything by the smaller duboisi. Cheers, good luck, and happy fishkeeping!!!! -MiCaH-[/i]


----------



## tankmates (Feb 19, 2007)

Haven't lost any frontosa tankmates and they've been together for eight years.


----------



## KATALE (Jul 25, 2008)

i find that gold sexfaciatus look great w fronts and make great dithers,, never had a prob w any of them getting eaten.. also kept fosso rostratus and phenecilus w them as they grow very large too


----------

